# JD 5403 safety switch



## GeorgeB (4 mo ago)

JD 5403 cuts out when put in gear. Starts and runs up fine. Suspect a safety switch. Seat switch was bypassed years ago and checked it just in case. Neutral safety maybe or something else?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum George. I'd follow up on that seat safety switch business. If the wire is broken somewhere between the seat and the engine, it may be an issue. Can't think of anything else off hand, sorry.


----------

